
The Dancing Traffic Light [video] - lisper
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SB_0vRnkeOk
======
gsiener
I suspect that if this were to become a real thing, the novelty would wear off
and people would return to their old habits, right?

~~~
joshuaheard
That's the beauty of the live feed, it never repeats.

~~~
brink
It's not the unique dance moves that hold the novelty, it's that it's moving
at all. And that doesn't change.

Why do you think people never stop to watch a TV in a window? It's because
it's not the first TV they've seen and the feed rarely repeats there too.

------
jeangenie
As somewhat of a casual expert on jaywalking I can report that one of the
chief issues that this does not solve is that _inattention and carelessness_
\--not lack of slavish obedience to lights--are primary sources of danger in
urban street crossing scenarios. Keep your head on a swivel.

~~~
dec0dedab0de
I always say watch the cars, not the lights.

~~~
Throwaway12928
That makes me wonder if the dancing light creates more risk. What happened
when the light turned green in the video? I know what I did, I carefully
started watching the green man, waiting to see if he would also dance, or do
something cool. Do you really want people crossing the street, being less
likely to look both ways because they're busy watching to see if the light
does something fun? If a car runs a red, I feel like more people would be
caught off guard with this light.

~~~
jeangenie
I had a similar thought. This hypothesis could also be applied to red light
cameras.

~~~
dec0dedab0de
How does this apply to red light cameras? If you're too distracted by a camera
you probably shouldn't be crossing the street to begin with.

~~~
jeangenie
I'm referring to the effect red light cameras have on drivers rather than
pedestrians.

------
JoshTriplett
Reminds me of the musical staircase:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2lXh2n0aPyw](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2lXh2n0aPyw)

~~~
frenchman_in_ny
Volkswagen actually did a bunch through Fun Theory.

[http://www.thefuntheory.com/](http://www.thefuntheory.com/)

------
sean_grant
Really cool. I wish the team behind this would publish an article on the
making of. I'd love to know how they built this. Especially for legality and
such? I doubt government would go "yeah sure, replace the safety signs
designed to keep people safe with your project". Does anyone have any ideas on
how they did this?

~~~
diversewhat
Not exactly an article, but here's a brief video from them:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O4ZrOn8y-XE](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O4ZrOn8y-XE)

~~~
sean_grant
This is great, thanks!

------
DAddYE
I think this is cool, I mean probably once used people will still cross on red
lights however even if can save 2% of them is worth a try (especially for
tourists). Last, I think this can have a nice effects of kids and the next
gens.

~~~
danellis
I think it's cool because people are dancing and smiling and having fun, even
interacting with each other a little more. If it increases safety, that's just
a bonus.

------
bhartzer
Love be the idea, even if it could be recorded and music played so peds could
hear it.

------
colinshark
Will this era be known for a glut of optimistic but worthless technologies?

~~~
mcphage
Isn't every era?

------
donut
Love the idea. I wonder if it makes people dance on the edge of the of the
sidewalk!

What would happen if two people went into the box?

